# SMP-Kernel Prob

## dexter

i have the MSI K7D Master with 2x2000+ MP. In the kernel i have activated the MP Modus. But sometimes the maschine reboot at the beginning. i don't know why because he is rebooting too fast. Anyone have tips for me ? where i can find the problem ?

thx

sorry 4 my bad english......

----------

## Arno

I have the same motherboard and it runs fine. I run kernel 2.4.20 with SMP and ACPI. Maybe your dmesg output could be helpful here.

----------

## dexter

here it comes ..... 

```

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus[0] irq[0x0] global_irq[0x2] polarity[0x0] trigger[0x0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus[0] irq[0x9] global_irq[0x9] polarity[0x3] trigger[0x3])

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1666.756 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3244.03 BogoMIPS

Memory: 515692k/524224k available (1364k kernel code, 8144k reserved, 558k data, 100k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) MP 2000+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.44 usecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 3329.22 BogoMIPS

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) MP stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (6573.26 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1666.7705 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.6832 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2666832, slice: 888944

CPU0<T0:2666832,T1:1777888,D:0,S:888944,C:2666832>

cpu: 1, clocks: 2666832, slice: 888944

CPU1<T0:2666832,T1:888944,D:0,S:888944,C:2666832>

checking TSC synchronization across CPUs: passed.

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x2)

All processors have done init_idle

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021122

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb130, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block0 defined as GPE0 to GPE15

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.OP2P._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16)

00:00:08[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17)

00:00:08[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 18)

00:00:08[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19)

00:00:08[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

BIOS failed to enable PCI standards compliance, fixing this error.

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

AMD7441: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

AMD7441: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

AMD7441: chipset revision 4

AMD7441: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC35L060AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: ATAPI CDROM, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 120103200 sectors (61493 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=7476/255/63

hdc: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected AMD 760MP chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 100k freed

Adding Swap: 995988k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,6), internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe08d8000, 00:50:22:40:18:0a, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 41e1.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4349  Thu Mar 27 19:00:02 PST 2003

```

=)

----------

## barlad

Yeah well that's the nvidia module I guess.

I had that very same problem when I modified in the BIOS my agp Aperture Size. I put it to 256 mb and nvidia did not like that at all. It would reboot my computer as soon as it was launched.

Make sure you did not do the same mistake as me.

Otherwise you may run in console mode (or you may boot from the liveCD) and disable the nvidia module, maybe try to re-install it. Or even try to manually launch it and then start x to see if it also happens...

----------

## dexter

hmmm i have the size on 128 mb. and i have reinstalled the driver. but i have more reboots than ever.

----------

## dexter

i had compiled a single CPU kernel and it works perfect. but i want to use both CPUs and that sux

----------

## nerdbert

19 and 20 kernels seem to have problems related to apic.

did your single cpu kernel use apic? and which kernel are you actually using?

----------

## dexter

i use 2.4.20-gentoo-r2. i have no apic on in the single kernel.

----------

## nerdbert

I'm not really into SMP, so it's possible that I'm totally wrong, but...

give the ac-sources a try... those solved all my problems related to apic

----------

## dexter

ac-sources ??? what is that ?

----------

## nerdbert

```

emerge -p ac-sources

```

ac stands for Alan Cox (would be quite complicated to explain who he is)... anyway, his version of the kernel is usually quite stable, fast and has some nifty features the regular kernel lacks.

if you want to give it a try you should change your linux symlink:

```

cd /usr/src/

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.4.21-pre5-ac3 linux

cd linux

make menuconfig

...

```

----------

